
Parallel Saltational Evolution of Ultrafast Movements in Snapping Shrimp Claws - Deinos
http://www.cell.com/current-biology/fulltext/S0960-9822(17)31526-9
======
pm90
This made me think of this excellent planet money episode:
[https://www.npr.org/sections/money/2017/06/21/533840751/epis...](https://www.npr.org/sections/money/2017/06/21/533840751/episode-779-shrimp-
fight-club)

------
pvaldes
I love Alpheus claws, being so hard and so peculiar they are super-easy to
detect and identify.

